# DIMB IG Regensburg



## Stumpimario (18. Februar 2020)

Mit der Gründung der DIMB IG Regensburg gibt es seit dem 23. November eine DIMB IG für alle Mountainbiker im Umland und in Regensburg.

Als neue lokale Interessenvertretung der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V., dem Interessenverband der Mountainbiker in Deutschland mit über 81.000 Mitgliedern, tritt die DIMB IG Regensburg im Einklang mit den DIMB Trail Rules als Vorbild in der Region auf. Neben der Arbeit als Rechtsbeistand steht die DIMB für die Leidenschaft am Biken und Spaß haben in der Natur – und gibt dies auch sehr gerne weiter. Mit ihrem umfangreichen Ausbildungsprogramm bildet die DIMB unter anderem Bike Guides und Fahrtechniktrainer*Innen aus und gibt so die Umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Werte des DIMB e.V. weiter.

Wir wollen ein positives Bild und Verständnis des facettenreichen und Natur. u-Umweltverträglichen Mountainbike-Sports vermitteln. Dabei verstehen wir uns ebenso als Ansprechpartner für öffentliche und private Institutionen wie Forst, Naturschutz, Kommunen, Städte, Jagdpächter und Waldbesitzer wie auch für andere Natur-Sportler und Erholungssuchende im Wald. Als IG wollen wir auch mit weiteren im Mountainbike-Sport aktiven Stellen, wie etwa den verschiedenen regionalen Radsport-Vereinen, kooperieren.

Angebote wie Touren, Biker-Treffen, Schrauber-Kurse, Stammtische und andere Aktivitäten werden Interessierte gemeinsam bewegen. Ein Programm der Aktivitäten wird derzeit in der IG erarbeitet und auf der Internetseite der IG Regensburg sowie auf der Facebook-Seite der IG veröffentlicht und für alle Interessierte zugänglich gemacht.

Wir würden uns freuen, uns mit euch zu vernetzen, um gemeinsam den Mountainbike Sport voranzubringen. Schreibt uns, oder noch besser engagiert euch und macht mit!

News & Termine zu Ausfahrten und mehr, findet ihr auf unserer Internetseite und auf Facebook unter;

_Internetseite:
www.dimb-ig-regensburg.de

FB Seite:
facebook.com/IG-Regensburg

FB Gruppe:
facebook.com/groups/IGRegensburg/ _


Wer sich engagieren, mitmachen und vielleicht auch ein Mitglied werden will, der schreibt uns bitte eine E-Mail. Wir können nur gemeinsam den Mountainbike-Sport in der Region von Regensburg und Umland voranbringen.

*Anfragen zur DIMB IG Regensburg bitte an [email protected]. Noch einfacher natürlich direkt hier im Thread 

Allgemeine Fragen zum DIMB e.V. bitte direkt an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle **[email protected]*


----------



## Deleted 306952 (28. Februar 2020)

Impression vom 1. IG Regensburg Stammtisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (28. Februar 2020)

@chris48793  Das war nicht der erste Stammtisch von Uns. Der Christoph hat sich da vertippt  
Insgesamt waren es bisher 6 an der Zahl und auch dieser wie immer ein voller Erfolg, mit neuen Gesichtern und spannenden Themen.
Die Themen gilt es jetzt weiter auszubauen und die richtigen Hebel zu setzen um angedachte Projekte in die Tat umzusetzen ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal, Wir freuen uns auf alte Bekannte und neue Gesichter, Dankeschön


----------



## Stumpimario (7. März 2020)

Du willst dich über Aktivitäten, Ausfahrten oder die Guide Ausbildung der IG Regensburg informieren!.
Neue Gleichgesinnte kennen lernen, dich zu gemeinsamen Ausfahrten verabreden und deine Fahrtechnik verbessern.
Oder dich einfach nur über die neuesten Trends in der Bikebranche unterhalten.
Bei aktuell über 50 aktiven/passiven Mitgliedern bei der IG Regensburg wird es Zeit das wir uns alle besser kennen lernen
und unsere Interessen gemeinsamer, miteinander verfolgen. 
Unser nächster Stammtisch steht an, mehr Informationen darüber findest du auf unserer Internetseite;
https://www.dimb-ig-regensburg.de/veranstaltung/maerz-stammtisch/


----------



## Stumpimario (6. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Kollegen/innen, die kalte Jahreszeit ist nicht immer die beste Zeit zum Fahrrad fahren.

Viele von Euch suchen sich Sportarten für den Ausgleich. Jetzt in Zeiten der Covid Pandemie fallen aber auch die Alternativen fast alle aus. Deshalb haben sich einige Mitglieder der DIMB IG Regensburg darüber Gedanken gemacht.

Als alternatives Programm wollen wir Euch jetzt einige "Video Online Meeting`s" anbieten sofern Interesse besteht!. Den Anfang würde unser Mitglied Helmut Ehemann am 10.12.2020 machen. Er gibt Euch per Meeting Software "ZOOM" eine volle Stunde "Bike-Yoga und Engpassdehnung für Biker" als Einstieg.

Einige andere Ideen für Online Meeting`s wäre unter anderem;


Cardio-Stabilität-Kraft Training,​


Bike-Teile Flohmarkt,​


Zeigt her euer liebstes Werkzeug - Werkstatt Talk,​


Theoretischer - Erste Hilfe - Auffrischung Kurs,​

Andere Ideen sind noch in Bearbeitung.

Wie findet Ihr sowas?! Könntet ihr Euch so ein Programm für die kalte Jahreszeit vorstellen oder doch wohl eher nicht.

Nutzt die Gelegenheit und schreib uns doch eine E-Mail ([email protected]) ob Ihr bei dem ersten Onlline Meeting mit Helmut mitmachen wollt oder ob Interesse besteht an den anderen Online Meeting`s die geplant sind mit zu machen. (Wir bitten um Antwort für das erste Meeting mit Helmut bis zum 08.12.2020)

SAVE THE DATE:
29.01.2021 Jahreshauptversammlung DIMB IG Regensburg 2021

ps: Am Wochenende des 13/14.3.2021 werden wir einen Erste Hile Kurs Outdoor (EHK Ourtdoor) mit Dani Hornsteiner veranstalten. Nähere Informationen dazu werden rechtzeitig auf unserer Internetseite und in den Social Media Kanälen veröffentlicht.

pps: Auch im kommenden Jahr 2021 gibt es eine Kooperation mit der Fahrtechnikschule „Donau Trails“ in der Ihr verbilligt an Fahrtechnikkursen teilnehmen könnt.

Vielen Dank für`s Lesen und Mitmachen


----------



## Stumpimario (24. Januar 2021)

Liebes DIMB Mitglied,
die IG Regensburg des DIMB e.V. lädt dich herzlichst zu unserem Jahrestreffen in Digitaler Form 2021 ein.
Wenn du dich über die neuesten und laufenden Aktivitäten der IG Regensburg informieren möchtest, bist du herzlich Willkommen.
Da wir auch dieses Jahr ein, durch Covid19 geprägtes Jahr haben werden, haben wir beschlossen die JHV der IG Regensburg als eine Online-Videoveranstaltung abzuhalten.

*Facts:*
Wann: 29.01.2021
Start ist ab 20:00 Uhr

*Agenda der JHV 2021;*

Die Wahl des IG-Stellvertreter Sprecher
Rückblick auf das Jahr 2020
Unsere neuen IG – Übungsleiter
Planung IG - Aktivitäten 2021
Mediale Präsenz
Neugründungen von DIMB IG`s
DIMB-Budgetplan
Verschiedenes an Themen die Euch auf dem Herzen liegen

Die JHV findet mit der Software *Microsoft Teams* statt. MS Teams kann man direkt im Browser aufrufen oder auch als Desktop Version nutzen.

Wer die Desktop Version nutzen möchte?, hier der Download Link zur Software;
Microsoft Teams Download

Wer die Online Version von MS-Teams nutzen will kann sich über folgenden Link online Anmelden;
Microsoft Teams Online Version

Wer keinen MS-Account/Konto hat, muss diesen leider erst erstellen

Um bei der Digitalen JHV dabei zu sein, versenden wir einen Tag zuvor, den Link zur MS Teams Veranstaltung per E-Mail an alle Mitglieder der IG Regensburg.
Über diesen Link könnt Ihr euch dann direkt einwählen und bei der JHV aktiv teilnehmen.

Grüße Mario & Michael


----------



## Stumpimario (5. Mai 2021)

Für alle die, die gerne den Ho Chi Minh Trail fahren.

Dieser Trail ist im Moment mit einem Sperrband und Hinweis vom Grundstücksbesitzer gesperrt worden. Diese Sperrung ist nicht im Sinne mit dem BayNatschG konform.
Wir bitten Euch aber trotzdem diese Sperrung jetzt erstmal so hinzunehmen bis wir Klarheit haben darüber warum, wieso, weshalb plötzlich der Trail gesperrt wurde.

Wir sind schon etwas länger in Gesprächen mit der Gemeinde und dies sollte jetzt nicht mit eigenmächtigen Handlungen von Euch die   Kommunikation zur Gemeinde stören.
Sobald wir etwas mehr Wissen werden wir Euch darüber in den sozialen Medien Informieren.

Vielen Dank für`s Lesen und wir hoffen auf euer Verständnis und Rücksichtnahme, Danke


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2021)

*Das Schild ist illegal, nicht der Trail.*

1) Es handelt sich, auf dem Bild klar sichtbar, um einen geeigneten Weg.
2) Mountainbiken ist nicht "nur auf Forststraßen erlaubt", sondern auf allen geeigneten Wegen (Art. 28 BayNatSchG).
3) Auf Sperrschildern ist der gesetzliche Grund für die Sperrung anzugeben, sonst sind diese nicht wirksam (Art. 27,3 BayNatSchG).
4) Sperrungen des Betretungsrechts sind nur nach Art. 33 BayNatSchG unter Einhaltung des Verfahrens nach Art 34 BaynatSchG zulässig.

Solche Verbarrikadierungen und das Aufstellen solcher rechtswidriger Schilder durch Forstbehörden, Grundeigentümer, Jagdgenossenschaften und Jäger tritt inzwischen mit sehr auffälliger Verdichtung auf. Über die Aktivitäten der Bayrischen IGs hinaus ist daher eine gemeinsame Aktion, koordiniert mit dem Bundesvorstand, erforderlich, um das Thema mit unserer Sichtweise und korrekter Darstellung der Rechtslage in die Medien zu tragen, die Politik anzusprechen u. dgl. mehr.

IGs aller bayrischen Gegenden, vereinigt Euch!


----------



## fexbru (5. Mai 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> *Das Schild ist illegal, nicht der Trail.*


wurde so im Post über dir ja auch geschrieben.


----------



## LeFritzz (5. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> wurde so im Post über dir ja auch geschrieben.


Das hatte ich durchaus nicht übersehen.

Es geht mir aber nicht allein um das, was Mario ja schon dargestellt hatte.
Neben den Detaillierungen der rechtlichen Aspekte geht es mir vor allem darum, dass diese rechtswidrigen Sperren jetzt mannigfaltig und mit fast immer sehr ähnlichen Texten auftreten.

So wird die unrichtige Behauptung "nur auf Forstwegen erlaubt", "nur auf offiziellen Wegen erlaubt" gleichermaßen vom Forst, den Grundeigentümern (private und kommunale) geführt. So wird von all diesen Gruppen das BayNatSchG verzerrt wiedergegeben auf den Sperrschildern. Und so weiter.

Und weil das so flächendeckend geschieht, habe ich darauf hingewiesen. Dass sich dies mit dem Text über dem Bild überschnitten hat, war unvermeidlich.

Den ausgleichenden Dialog müssen wir vor Ort führen.

Gegen eine flächendeckende Rechtsbeugungs-Kampagne (und darum handelt es sich, sobald Amtsträger hinter diesen Schildern stecken) aber müssen wir zentralisiert und vehement vorgehen.


----------



## Celestiale (20. Mai 2021)

@Stumpimario Ich bin zwar aus Landshut, fahre aber öfters und sehr gerne im "Naabdelta". Für ne feste Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist mir Regensburg etwas zu weit, aber falls ihr Unterstützung oder Unterschriften o.Ä. für irgendetwas braucht, insbesondere für die Legalisierung Neuer oder zumindest weitere Duldung der lokalen Trails könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben und auf meine Unterstützung zählen. Gleiches gilt bei etwaiigen legalen/geduldeten Bauprojekten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFritzz (20. Mai 2021)

Celestiale schrieb:


> @Stumpimario Ich bin zwar aus Landshut, fahre aber öfters und sehr gerne im "Naabdelta". Für ne feste Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist mir Regensburg etwas zu weit, aber falls ihr Unterstützung oder Unterschriften o.Ä. für irgendetwas braucht, insbesondere für die Legalisierung Neuer oder zumindest weitere Duldung der lokalen Trails könnt ihr mich gerne anschreiben und auf meine Unterstützung zählen. Gleiches gilt bei etwaiigen legalen/geduldeten Bauprojekten.


Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft bezieht sich aber nicht auf Regensburg.
Die DIMB ist ein bundesweiter Verein mit inzwischen über 100.000 Mitgliedern.
Der Jahresbeitrag kostet weniger als ein Satz Bremsbeläge.

Guckst Du:









						Mitgliedschaft
					

Mitgliedschaft




					www.dimb.de


----------



## Stumpimario (21. Mai 2021)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft bezieht sich aber nicht auf Regensburg.
> Die DIMB ist ein bundesweiter Verein mit inzwischen über 100.000 Mitgliedern.
> Der Jahresbeitrag kostet weniger als ein Satz Bremsbeläge.
> 
> ...


Hab mich gerade gefragt in was für einen PLZ-Bereich den Landshut den eigentlich fallen würde?!. Ich glaube da ist noch ein "weiser Fleck" auf der Karte!. Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot @Celestiale ein aktives Mitglied kann der DIMB e.V. immer gebrauchen 🙂  Aber es ist wie der @LeFritzz schon geschrieben hat, alleine mit dem kleinen jährlichen Beitrag von Dir unterstützt du den DIMB e.V. schon sehr gut  Noch besser wäre wenn du einige Mitstreiter finden würdest und dass Ihr dann eine eigene DIMB IG gründen würdet dann wäre der weise Fleck auf der Karte auch nicht mehr zu sehen 😁


----------



## LeFritzz (21. Mai 2021)

Stumpimario schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade gefragt in was für einen PLZ-Bereich den Landshut den eigentlich fallen würde?!. Ich glaube da ist noch ein "weiser Fleck" auf der Karte!. Trotzdem vielen Dank für dein Angebot @Celestiale ein aktives Mitglied kann der DIMB e.V. immer gebrauchen 🙂  Aber es ist wie der @LeFritzz schon geschrieben hat, alleine mit dem kleinen jährlichen Beitrag von Dir unterstützt du den DIMB e.V. schon sehr gut  Noch besser wäre wenn du einige Mitstreiter finden würdest und dass Ihr dann eine eigene DIMB IG gründen würdet dann wäre der weise Fleck auf der Karte auch nicht mehr zu sehen 😁


@Stumpimario: Es heißt "weißer Fleck" und nicht "weiser Fleck", obwohl ich damit nicht ausdrücken will, dass es in Landshutdown, äh... Landshuttown, keine Weisheit geben mag.


----------



## swindle (1. Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen, ich hoffe das ist OK dass ich mich jetzt einfach mal hier melde:

Von Do-So sind wir auf "Städtetrip" in Regensburg. Ich würde mich da aber gern mal für 2-3h ausklinken um die Trails um Regensburg herum zu erkunden - sofern vorhanden  Da meine Zeit ja dann leider doch etwas begrenzt ist, wäre meine Frage an euch, könnt ihr mir den einen oder anderen Trail empfehlen der Spaßig zu fahren ist? Ich werde mein Torque dabei haben, kann also auch gern entsprechend ruppig sein 

Ah und da man ja recht ungern öffentlich über Trails spricht, gern auch per PN


----------



## Felger (1. Juni 2021)

.


----------



## Celestiale (1. Juni 2021)

Und nicht den Evil Canyon vergessen 🥳


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (1. Juni 2021)

Servus,
würdest du bitte diesen Link auf Komoot aus diesem Thread entfernen. Wir stehe in Verhandlungen mit dem Wald-Grundbesitzer und wollen hier nicht die Trails weiter verbreitet sehen, Danke.


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2021)

Stumpimario schrieb:


> Servus,
> würdest du bitte diesen Link auf Komoot aus diesem Thread entfernen. Wir stehe in Verhandlungen mit dem Wald-Grundbesitzer und wollen hier nicht die Trails weiter verbreitet sehen, Danke.


Jetzt musst Du noch das Zitat entfernen 😉


----------



## Mad_Mike (2. Juni 2021)

Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues bezüglich des Ho Chi Minh Trails?


----------



## Stumpimario (2. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Jetzt musst Du noch das Zitat entfernen 😉


Vielen Dank für dein Unterstützung und Kooperation


----------



## Stumpimario (2. Juni 2021)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues bezüglich des Ho Chi Minh Trails?


@Mad_Mike ja/nein, wir haben den Jagdpächter als Kontaktperson und haben in den kommenden Tagen ein Treffen mit Vertretern der UNB, Forst und werden dann eine Begehung des Waldes/Weg durchführen.
Erst dann kann man wohl von Neuigkeiten sprechen!.


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2021)

Mad_Mike schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon etwas neues bezüglich des Ho Chi Minh Trails?











						Konflikt um Mountainbikes eskaliert
					

Jagdpächter und Sportler streiten bereits seit längerem. Nun hat ein Pächter Fakten geschaffen. Er fühlt sich im Recht. (M-Plus)




					www.mittelbayerische.de
				






Stumpimario schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für dein Unterstützung und Kooperation


freilich gern. Der Adressat hatte ja denke ich seine Info. nächstes mal dann per PN


----------



## Stumpimario (2. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> Konflikt um Mountainbikes eskaliert
> 
> 
> Jagdpächter und Sportler streiten bereits seit längerem. Nun hat ein Pächter Fakten geschaffen. Er fühlt sich im Recht. (M-Plus)
> ...


Die MZ ist ja mit dem Bericht recht Neutral geblieben, einzig die Überschrift verzerrt das öffentliche Bild mal wieder auf`s gröbste. Das die Medien immer soviel Aufmerksamkeit brauchen!, verstehe ich echt nicht. Wir Streiten ja nicht, sondern Suchen den Konsens und Kontakt zu den Verantwortlichen um die Sachlage zu Diskutieren und Lösungen zu finden. Leider ist der Artikel hinter einer "Bezahlschranke" so dass viele diesen gar nicht Lesen können :-( Die Kommentare sind wohl fast Interessanter als der Artikel selbst


----------



## Felger (2. Juni 2021)

Stumpimario schrieb:


> Die Kommentare sind wohl fast Interessanter als der Artikel selbst


auf der MZ Seite? Oder bei FB?


----------



## Stumpimario (2. Juni 2021)

Felger schrieb:


> auf der MZ Seite? Oder bei FB?


Die auf FB sind mir bekannt. Die bei der MZ wären Interessant sofern da es welche gibt?, habe darauf kein Zugriff.


----------



## Celestiale (9. August 2021)

wie siehts denn zZ bei den Trails rund ums Naabdelta aus? Würde heut nach der Arbeit gern mal wieder vorbeischauen, aber wenn die Trails wegen dem Starkregen der letzten Wochen in genauso miserablem Zustand wie hier in Landshut sind, dann spare ich mir die Fahrt lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpimario (9. August 2021)

Celestiale schrieb:


> wie siehts denn zZ bei den Trails rund ums Naabdelta aus? Würde heut nach der Arbeit gern mal wieder vorbeischauen, aber wenn die Trails wegen dem Starkregen der letzten Wochen in genauso miserablem Zustand wie hier in Landshut sind, dann spare ich mir die Fahrt lieber


Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen. Südseite nur im Wald recht Nass an den Hängen selbst sogar richtig Trocken. An den Nordhängen ist es dagegen noch recht Feucht und rutschig ;-)


----------



## Celestiale (10. August 2021)

Stumpimario schrieb:


> Sorry, jetzt erst gelesen. Südseite nur im Wald recht Nass an den Hängen selbst sogar richtig Trocken. An den Nordhängen ist es dagegen noch recht Feucht und rutschig ;-)


Kein Problem, fahre doch erst heute. Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Stumpimario (14. März 2022)

Liebes DIMB Mitglied,

die Sprecher der DIMB IG Regensburg laden dich herzlich zur Jahreshauptversammlung 2022 ein.
Informiere dich über die neusten Aktivitäten und anstehende Projekte der IG Regensburg. Diskutiere mit, bring dich ein und erzähl uns deine Ideen, Anregungen und Vorschläge.

In geselliger Runde treffen wir uns in den Räumlichkeiten der Gaststätte Goldener Ochs.
Zu finden ist diese in der Innenstadt von Regensburg und zwar am Schwanenplatz 3

Die Bayerisch-Kroatische Küche ist sehr lecker, ein Blick vorab in die Karte kann ja auch nicht schaden.

Wer kommt, bekommt noch etwas von den Restbeständen des DIMB e.V. Sponsor “Brunox” vielleicht ab. Ganz nach dem Motto “Wer zuerst kommt, hat Glück gehabt”. Die Mitglieder deren IG T-Shirts wir noch in Besitz haben, können diese dann auch gleich in Empfang nehmen.

Es ist ein Nebenraum ist für uns Reserviert, da können wir uns dann in aller Ruhe unterhalten. Für Gesprächsstoff ist gesorgt, dass zeigen die Diskussionen in der WhatsApp Gruppe. Für eine bessere Planung oder wenn ihr auch in die WhatsApp Gruppe wollt, sendet uns bitte eine kurze e-Mail mit der Zusage/Handynummer an info(@)dimb-ig-regensburg.de.
Mit einer Zusage können wir zumindest die Anzahl der Teilnehmer besser einschätzen und eventuell darauf reagieren.

Die JHV der IG Regensburg startet um 19:00 Uhr am Samstag den 26.03.2022 und ist „Open End“ bis dann die Bedienung uns rauswirft oder das Licht ausmacht. Bringt ordentlich Hunger mit dann müssen wir keine Raummiete zahlen 😉

Wir freuen uns auf einen entspannten, lockeren Abend bei leckerem Essen und das ein oder andere Kaltgetränk mit Euch.

*Facts:*
Wann: 26.03.2022
Start: 19:00 Uhr

Wo: Gaststätte Goldener Ochs

*Agenda der JHV 2022*;

   Die Wahl der IG-Sprecher
   kurzer Rückblick auf das Jahr 2021
   Planung IG - Aktivitäten 2022
   Mediale Präsenz der IG
   DIMB-Budgetplan 2022
   Verschiedenes an Themen die Euch auf dem Herzen liegen

Beachtet bitte die aktuellen Covid 19 Bestimmungen in Regensburg

Liebe Grüße

Michael und Mario


----------



## Stumpimario (14. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

einige von euch werden das Gebiet der hohen Linie im Regensburger Umland sicher kennen.
Derzeit formiert sich wohl ein Vorhaben seitens des Eigentümers in Richtung einer eventuellen Sperrung aller Trails für Mountainbiker.

Um dem Thema den nötigen Gegenwind bieten zu können, beteiligt euch gerne an einer Petition zum Thema Breitensport MTB im Regensburger Umland.

Die Vielfalt des Trailangebots um Regensburg sollte unbedingt erhalten werden

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ebot-in-der-region-regensburg-2#petition-main

Wir freuen uns über jede Stimme die uns unserem Ziel näher bringt.

Michael und Mario


----------



## Stumpimario (7. April 2022)

Wir Starten die Saison mit einer kleinen aber feinen Tour, wo wirklich jeder und jede Mitfahren kann.

Heiko führt uns von Barbing aus über die Felder nach Harting, dann geht es für uns über Fahrradwege in den Burgweintinger Forst.
Über kleine Singletrails und Forststrassen, entlang an einem Bach, mit Blick auf ein Barockschloss, geht's mit einem leichten Anstieg nach Oberhinkhofen. Hier drehen wir eine Runde am ehemaligen Standortübungsplatz zu einem verstecktem Waldteich.

Der Rückweg führt über Piesenkofen zurück in den Burgweintinger Forst, mit etwas Spaß bei einer kleinen Abfahrt. Dann führen uns ruhige Straßen in Richtung Harting, ab hier geht es dann wieder über Feldwege zurück nach Barbing.

In Barbing warten ein Grill🔥 und ein paar Bier 🍻 auf uns.

*Bitte bringt Grillgut und Semmeln (Fingerfood tauglich) selber mit.

Facts:
Wann:* Ostermontag 18.04.2022
*Start:* 13.00
*Treffpunkt:* Barbing, Enzianweg 1a
*Fahrtechnik:* Leichte Tour
*Kondition: *Level 1
*Tempo: *angepasst, es wird auf jeden gewartet.
*Zahlen:* 28km, 200hm, S0/S1, Fahrzeit ungf. 2 Stunden

*Bike und Ausrüstung: *Ein funktionierendes MTB, Helm (PFLICHT), Handschuhe, Sonnenbrille, Getränk, etwas Verpflegung, dem Wetter angepasste Kleidung und falls benötigt die eigene Medizin. Bei chronischen Erkrankungen ist dies bitte dem Guide vor der Tour mitzuteilen.

*Anmeldung:* Eine Anmeldung für die Tour geht bitte per e-Mail an heiko.sand(@)dimb.de
Es dürfen 12 Teilnehmer mitfahren, es wird eine Warteliste geben.

Das allgemeine Ziel der Tour ist “Move-Talk-Connect”. Mit Bewegung sich auszutauschen, Spaß zu haben und etwas zu erleben.

Ich freue mich auf Euch,

Euer Heiko Sand

_Der Guide behält sich das Recht vor die Tour jederzeit den Gegebenheiten (Wetter- und Wegeverhältnisse, Sperrungen, Hotspots usw.) anzupassen!_


----------

